# Hard stool



## rob1553 (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been struggling to resolve a constipation problem for more than 20 years and feel like I'm thisclose to complete relief. However, there's about three to four inches of occasional very hard stool (the leading edge) that's standing in my way.Have consulted gastros and other experts about this specifically and no one seems to be able to address themselves to the micro problem. They only address it in the macro.Kathleen, I searched this group and found that your postings on this issue, specifically the part about water being pulled out of the stool while waiting in the colon is right on the money and something that my doctors seemed unable to pinpoint or discuss.By way of background, from things I've learned over the years, I've adjusted my diet to include an eight-ounce glass of heated prune juice with pulp in both the morning and evening. I do this to get benefit of the magnesium which is said to help the stool retain water and keep moist and soft.I eat a mostly fresh fruit breakfast and include a Trader Joe's fibercake containing 13 grams of nonsoluble fiber. With every meal I include 1,000 mg. of Omega-3 fish oils in gelcap form. Since these are recommended for general health, I feel I benefit because they also seem to help soften the stool and the colon can't pull out the oil as it does the water.With lunch I take one (1) Activia yogurt which also seems to help. Along with the fiber cake.At dinner, it's another fibercake for dessert and the fish oils. I seek to alleviate this problem using natural supplements rather than medication.A few years ago, my entire stool was hard and bowel movements were literal torture.Now, it's only those first few inches of stool that are sometimes hard--not every time.And if I shoud be lucky enough to have a second bowel movement late in the day or evening, then the next a.m. bowel movement is a piece of cake. Always quite soft and easy because the new leading edge of the stool has been waiting in the colon no more than 12 hours max.So, my question: Is there any way that I can deal with those three or four inches of leading edge stool that turns hard and continues to make daily bowel movements a chore?I'd appreciate suggestions from anyone.Thanks,Rob


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A couple of thoughts.How much water are you drinking through out the day, and can you get away with drinking more water in the evening? (without disrupting your sleep too much over night). We tend to be a bit dehydrated in the morning as we lose water from breathing all night and that may not be helping.You might want to spread out the prune juice (or add a couple of prunes at other meals) Just thinking maybe if the sorbitol and all from the prunes was more even in the stool it might help. Could add a bit of magnesium supplement with lunch or dinner as well.If 2 BM's a day tend to keep things moving you might consider also upping the prunes and the fiber a bit to just make sure you are moving that much most every day.If it seems a bit hard and hard to pass at first you might consider for those days a glycerin suppository. While it won't address the stool consistency, it will lubricate the rectum enough that you may pass it easier. Use the plain glycerin (no laxative in it) and that shouldn't be problematic for most people.


----------



## rob1553 (Oct 9, 2007)

Kathleen, many, many thanks for your suggestions. This is exactly the kind of advice I was seeking.I'll try all. Much appreciate!


----------

